# LibreOffice 3.3.1 Localization



## volatilevoid (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

I installed the LibreOffice 3.3.1 port today with
`# make install clean LOCALIZED_LANG=de-DE`
Obviously, the port respects the de-DE option (when displaying the language list, it said de-DE is used), but I got some warnings like

```
warning: using en-US instead of de-DE
```
when writing some files. As a result, my installation is mainly English with some German parts. Did I do something wrong? I'd really like to have a fully localized UI.

Thanks in advance for any hint.

Thomas


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2011)

Shouldn't that be?

```
# setenv LOCALIZED_LANG de-DE; make install clean
```
?


----------



## BrainDamage (Mar 3, 2011)

Shouldn't it be LOCALIZED_LANG=de instead of de-DE?


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 5, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be?
> 
> ```
> # setenv LOCALIZED_LANG de-DE; make install clean
> ...


No, you can also pass it as argument to make. 



			
				BrainDamage said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be LOCALIZED_LANG=de instead of de-DE?


Yes, after having a look at the Makefile I noticed it's de and not de-DE. I'm going to try the de option soon. Thanks, BrainDamage.


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 6, 2011)

What a difference three characters can make... all is fine now with LOCALIZED_LANG=de.


----------

